# linux-opera von FreeBSD 11.4



## hruodr (Feb 9, 2021)

Does someone have it working?

After installing, I get opera without up to date certificates. When I start Opera, I begins
to connect everywhere and to open an infinite number of windows asking to accept or
reject the expired certificate.

If I manage, with much effort, to cloes the windows and try to import the certificate in
/usr/local/etc/ssl/cert.pem, then it fails to import it:



> The certificate installation failed.


----------



## hruodr (Feb 9, 2021)

Now I installed it as authorities. I was doing it as personal, my error. I get a different error:



> The server's certificate chain is incomplete, and the signer(s) are not registered. Accept?


----------



## hruodr (Feb 9, 2021)

Well, it is not a new version of opera:


> # linux-opera --version
> Opera 12.16 Build 1860 for Linux i386.
> # opera --version
> Opera 12.16 Build 1860 for FreeBSD x86_64.


----------



## scottro (Feb 9, 2021)

The best way to start is probably with a quick email to the port maintainer, mentioning that it's old. I haven't used opera in a long time, so don't know their current versions. I see (using pkg search opera) that the non-Linux opera is also around 12.16 for the non  Linux version. 
If the email to the port maintainer doesn't get an answer, then you ca try filing a RFE (request for enhancement) at https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/enter_bug.cgi


----------



## Phishfry (Feb 9, 2021)

Opera has failed as a browser. Use at your own risk. This version in ports is the last of the old Opera.








						What is going on at Opera Software? - gHacks Tech News
					

An analysis of Opera Software's performance by Hindenburg Research suggests that the company that is best known for its Opera web browser faces troubling times.



					www.ghacks.net


----------



## hruodr (Feb 10, 2021)

I just wanted a browser with addblocker. I did not want to put addons on my firefox, I do not trust them.
There is a portal whose service I need, but the lot of adds lame firefox and chrome.

Perhaps I could run a full linux distribution in a jail or with bhyve, and then install any browser? I do not
have much experience with emulation and also do not like it.


----------



## scottro (Feb 10, 2021)

There is a post on the forums about running chrome or brave in a linux compat chroot. Brave, like opera, has a builtin addblocker. I think Vivaldi does too. https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/...-google-chrome-linux-binary-on-freebsd.77559/

It's worked for a lot of people.


----------

